# Winter wade tips



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

With winter "supposed to be approaching" I was curious if anyone would offer any tips to enhance my chances of hooking a few fish this winter.
I use a kayak to get me to where I want to fish then hop out and wade, I only went on 2 kayak winter trips last year and would like to go on more this year. Are there any tactics you use to locate fish in the winter? 
I've done winter trips in a power boat and we've caught good fish but that is with alot of ground covered, with a kayak the amount of water covered is limited so I'm just trying to better my chances by picking launch points. So maybe if I get a few tips I can use those to choose where to launch from. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Christmas Bay and Cold Pass got those names for a reason.....and some of the best kayak access on the whole coast.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks I'll definitely give them a try this coming winter


----------



## YakPropeller (Aug 25, 2016)

*My Winter Yaking*

Otto here are a few spots I have caught good fish in the winter and is most helpful if you have a Kayak.

1. Seascape Pier north of Kema is the put in spot, if you have GPS the Cords are Below, this location is best fished in the winter with a North to west wind, when you put in at the Pier you will want to hug the shore line and when you find Old Piles sticking up from Pier Decks that use to be there, start fishing from the shore out to the bay, My brother and I thru the years have caught so many limits of trout in this area I cant count them, you will also pick up Slot reds here, My Favorite Lure, Pink, White and Chartreuse mix Mirro Lure, Slow Sinking 
29 Deg. 35' 05.41"N
94 Deg. 59' 51.47"N

2. Dana Cove Behind Galveston State Park, Kayak friendly, Many deep holes in this area with Mud and Shell.

3.Indian Beach find the bay side entrance and go to the back (need 4X4 if it is wet or been raining) Also a lot of deep holes and shell reef in this area, mid winter if you will wait until around 10 or 11A and it is a sunny day the fish will come up out of the Holes and feed in the shallower areas.

Happy Yaking Otto if you like hit me with a green


----------



## Matt Cazalas (Nov 2, 2016)

Good info, thanks!


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

YakPropeller, the back entrance to Indian has been blocked out. I walking there all the time, I went a couple of weeks ago and they put up the wooden posts and cables so you can drive in.


----------

